# Eye glasses for retired



## HipGnosis (Aug 13, 2018)

Retired military can get eye glasses from the Navy eyeglass school.  1 pair a year.  Free.

https://www.med.navy.mil/sites/nostra/Pages/Spectacles.aspx


----------



## jkingrph (Oct 11, 2018)

Any Vet can get one pair per year from the VA.


----------

